# What?



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxW_esXLllo&feature=related

LOL. This is a champion goldfish? I don't think I'd want it in my tanks. xD


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

That is one fat fish! poor thing! looks like a puffer crossed with a gold fish! lol!


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

That is really gross to breed a fish into that :/ It can't move at all.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That poor thing. I don't care about stupid show standards - breeding them like that is absolutely barbaric.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Bombalurina said:


> That poor thing. I don't care about stupid show standards - breeding them like that is absolutely barbaric.



I agree 100%


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Some call this guy champion...


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't even want to know how uncomfortable that fish must be for 100% of it's life.

I saw a documentary on Manuel, he actually got much better without getting lipo surgery done, and got married.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

The goldfish in the first video is a pearlscale. Yes. They are actually breed to be inflated like that. Not exactly to my taste but some find them endearing. I actually find most show-winning goldfish to be unattractive. Ryukin are my favorite, but I don't like the huge hump that a lot of show fish have. I'd rather mine have just a little bump. 

Most of the pearlscale I've seen aren't that inflated, but they still have a golfball-sized (and shaped) body.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I like goldies, but looking at these ones I prefer the "pet store quality" ones lol. This little guy looks like he's blind from his head.. thing..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPwhnvsB9xw&feature=related
I really just find it crazy how people have managed to take the breeding this far.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

The wen on that little guy is a little too large. I've seen orandas that had the wen actually grow over the eyes. A vet had to go in and cut some of it out. I'd like to get a redcap oranda, but I'm afraid of the wen getting too large and holding the fish back. Even the ones in the pet store can have huge wens if fed right.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats sad, the poor thing can't even swim.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Seem like these days the freak win the show.
In fish,dog and cat


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I prefer normal fantail goldfish. The "fancy" ones look freakish to me.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

A fantail is a type of fancy. Just not one that's been munted beyond all reason like that. 

The non-fancies are comets and commons.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Is a shubikubin (spelling?) a fancy?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

No, shubunkins are grouped in with comets and commons due to their shape. Fancy goldfish have double tails and chubby (sometimes more in the case of the pearlscale and sometimes less) bodies. This article has some good descriptions and pictures of goldfish breeds: Fish Profiles: Overview of Goldfish Types


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

What size tanks do shubunkins need?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

The photo of the pearlskin on that website actually looks really nice. Doesn't look like he has too hard a time living either.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> What size tanks do shubunkins need?


They need around 100 gal per fish and grow close to a foot long. Shubunkins are best suited to pond life along with comets and commons. If you want a calico goldfish your best bet is to go with a ryukin or fantail as they stay small enough to live in a 55 gal tank. 



Olympia said:


> The photo of the pearlskin on that website actually looks really nice. Doesn't look like he has too hard a time living either.


That is one of the member's fish. I can't remember whose, tho. It wasn't a show-winning fish, tho. Just your average pet-store fish. There is another really adorable picture of a pearlscale that I've been able to find again, too. 

Maybe this is the reason I like show koi better. The body shapes are the same as their wild ancestors and the only thing changed is the coloring. If you scroll down here: The 24th All Japan Combined Young Nishikigoi Show you'll see some show-winning koi.


----------

